# Lambing Jugs



## d farm (Apr 17, 2018)

Everyone has been such a great help on getting my little guys here!  How long should I leave mom and baby in lambing jug, and when can I introduce the families?  First baby born 4/13, second baby born 4/16!  Should I still put them up at night? together or separate? Pasture is fairly close to the house so I can check on them at night and when I am home from work.  They have two "guard dogs"(black lab and Labradoodle) that stay on the outside of pasture but watch over them and let us know if anything around that doesn't need to be.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 17, 2018)

(goat experience here ... not sheep)  once they look well bonded... after 24 hours to 3 days.... I let them all be together.  I do lock them up every night.  Those little kids (or lambs )  can be eaten by so many things!!


----------

